# guppy deaths



## musikgrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

i had 6 guppys - 3 red fin and 3 electric blue.

the blue ones have all died! i noticed on the last two that they had red spots on the tail fins.
is this a disease? what happened?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

there is a disease called velvet.. one symtom is red spots.. i dont know much about it other than that so i googled some links for you http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/velvet.htm


----------

